# VOX Night Train....



## foghorn99 (Apr 28, 2008)

OMG! Did this just come out???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=el5Nrkv7l8s
http://www.voxamps.com/us/modernclassic/nighttrain/

http://namm.harmony-central.com/WNA...ication-NT15H-Night-Train-Amplifier-Head.html

Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Sounds impressive from that clip.

Anyone know the going price on one of these heads?


----------



## foghorn99 (Apr 28, 2008)

Apparently there has been discussion over the past week at 'TheGearPage.Net'.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Sounds very nice and boutique, looks awesome too:rockon2:


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

They are $635.00 Cdn. They will not be available until late March or early April.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

foghorn99 said:


> Thoughts? Comments?


How many 12AX7 + EL84 amps does this world need? 

/end cynic


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Intrepid said:


> They are $635.00 Cdn. They will not be available until late March or early April.


My birthday is in March, do you think they knew? :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There are now four amps generally in this category. The Orange Tiny Terror, The Vox Night Train, The Blackheart Handsome Devil and the yet to be seen Epiphone Valve Senior.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...nice, but for the same price or less, the egnator rebel 20 gives you all this plus an effects loop and a power level control from 0-20 watts.

-dh


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...nice, but for the same price or less, the egnator rebel 20 gives you all this plus an effects loop and a power level control from 0-20 watts.
> 
> -dh


The Rebel 30 has all this and now a dedicated clean channel with digital reverb! :bow: 

http://www.premierguitar.com/Video/20090116/463/Egnater_Rebel_30_Demo.aspx


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...nice, but for the same price or less, the egnator rebel 20 gives you all this plus an effects loop and a power level control from 0-20 watts.
> 
> -dh


Price range is about is about $399 for the Blackheart head to around $635 for the Night Train. The Rebel 20 is about $799.


----------



## Eminor (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm a get me one - yup:rockon2:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> The Rebel 30 has all this and now a dedicated clean channel with digital reverb! :bow:
> 
> http://www.premierguitar.com/Video/20090116/463/Egnater_Rebel_30_Demo.aspx


ORLY? hhhmmm... no, i shouldnt LOL


----------



## Eminor (Sep 16, 2008)

Finally got a Night Train the other week, and have used it at band practice a couple times. I'm still experimenting with setting it to sound just right through a Fender 2x15 and blend with a Tiny Terror/Marshall 1960A, but so far I'm very pleased. The two amps are similar enough to match well, but distinct enough to complement each other nicely. It does put out some hiss when the gain goes above about 2:00, which of course is the very lowest I need it.  I noticed this even at low volume when I was first playing around with it. Also, when you flick the bright/thick switch over to thick (think I got that right), you get way more gain but the tone controls are bypassed, which I guess there may be some design reason for but doesn't make much sense to me. 

Anyway, it's a great little amp, lots of good tones in there. Also looks great, everyone in the band was commenting on it. Not sure I'm all done amp hunting, but I'm done for now.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

The new Marshall Haze head looks great, 15 watts from 2 6V6 tubes. www.marshallamps.com


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Archer said:


> The new Marshall Haze head looks great, 15 watts from 2 6V6 tubes. www.marshallamps.com


Marshall sure has an interesting take on what a "clean" channel should be, eh?



It does seem like a good step forward from their previous "mini-stack" heads, though.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

I went to L&M in Edm this past Monday to check out a Mesa Lonestar Special. While I was there I checked out the 5:25 and the Vox NT.

I never would make final judgements on gear based on a 1 hr test run so take this for what it's worth.

Of the 2 Mesa's I liked the the 5:25 better. But both Mesa's were uninspiring with an overall sterile sound. Bass response from both was also dull.

When I plugged into the NT, using an LP, I was immediately impressed. I am not sure what speaker cab it was going thru, I think a Vox 2x12, but it sounded fabulous. 3d, clear and full and I could swear there was reverb. With the gain increased, my ears were pleasantly surprised. Good grind.

I couldn't care less where this amp was built. For $620 beans, my ears were telling me this might be an exceptional value.

Thanx,
Jim


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Vox is making a speaker cabinet to go along with the Night Train head. The V112NT is a 1x12 open back cab with a 16 ohm Greenback. Should be out in the summer.

http://www.voxamps.com/us/modernclassic/nighttrain/


----------

